
Melting permafrost in Arctic will have $70tn climate impact – study - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/apr/23/melting-permafrost-in-arctic-will-have-70tn-climate-impact-study
======
skosch
Carbon pricing, carbon pricing, carbon pricing. No other approach will allow
technical solutions to emerge faster.

If you want to do something about climate change, talk to your politicians
about carbon pricing. In the US there is finally a bill before the House now:
[https://citizensclimatelobby.org/energy-innovation-and-
carbo...](https://citizensclimatelobby.org/energy-innovation-and-carbon-
dividend-act/)

(Also: plant trees, go vegan, fly less. But first and foremost make polluting
expensive.)

~~~
weq
We implemented carbon pricing in Australia, then Rupert Murdoch overthrew the
government and installed his own conservative party to undo everything.

U have the same issue with Rupert over there. He owns your conservative party
and the main media delivery platform to the socio-economic areas that decide
elections.

His fear game is simple. You either have a tax OR the jobs the blue-chip
companies provide. They will threaten to leave your country (during an
election most likely) and u will need to deal with those consequences. In the
days of social media engineering, fake news wins. Rupert invented fake news!
He successfully deflected all the blame to the Russians, when its his
propaganda network which is responsible for deseminating fake news at scale.

[https://www.theguardian.com/australia-
news/2019/apr/02/news-...](https://www.theguardian.com/australia-
news/2019/apr/02/news-corp-launches-offensive-against-labors-climate-policy-
amid-glowing-budget-previews)

[https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/jun/08/it-
fe...](https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/jun/08/it-felt-like-a-
big-tide-how-the-death-tax-lie-infected-australias-election-campaign)

